# Emulator Hack Help



## John (Aug 31, 2008)

I need help getting a hack to work. I really want to play Shiny Gold, and I've never used a hack or emulator before, so I'm clueless. I've downloaded Visual Boy Advance, and I went http://www.angelfire.com/on/pokemon1/ndloadsroms.htm
there to get the Pokemon Gold original ROM. I was told here 
http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=73966
that I would need it. So I have download that ROM, the Shiny Gold Hack, and the Emulator. I opened the Emulator and tried to open the Gold ROM, but all I got was a white screen. Not sure how to start it or anything. So I close the Visual Boy. I put the Gold ROM and hack into one folder, and rename the hack to match the ROM, just like the guide tells me too. Nothing happens, so I click the hack. I still get the box that asks me what program I should use to open this file. Visual Boy isnt in the list, so can anybdoy please help me? I'll post some pictures, if anybody needs them, I'd just like some help, it's appreciated.
  ~John


----------



## PichuK (Aug 31, 2008)

Download Lunar IPS.exe and a Pokemon Firered ROM and run Lunar IPS.

Apply Patch -> Shinygold.lps -> Firered ROM.gba

When you play firered, it should be shinygold.


----------



## John (Sep 1, 2008)

Hehey! It worked, thank you so much! =D

   ~John


----------

